# Tricked out John Boat



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

see threads
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1352432296/0

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1365646143


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's one that's on CL that is about as tricked out as you can get on a jon boat.  I think it's awesome, but in the same sense, ridiculous, lol



http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/3982323210.html


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

Check out 
www.tinboats.net


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Salt is that a walker on the bow?? ;D


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL, I'm not sure. Didn't pay much attention to it till now, looks like it has some fold down floundering lights up there. I'd like to have some of his accessories for my boat, but he won't separate anything, lol


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

buy it strip it.. re-list for same $$ and you gian the accessories free and it is a short term investment for a return. toss some grass paint job on there and the motor and it will sell in a heart beat for duck season..


----------

